# Ist die Fritzbox 6660 wirklich so schlecht beim WLAN ? Alternative ?



## cyberghost74 (20. November 2021)

Liebe Leut,

ich bekomme ab nächstes Jahr Telekom 1 Gbit / 200 Mbit Glasfaser über Kabel (oder Glasfaser/Koax, weiß nicht genau).
Man muß angeblich einen Router mit DOCSIS 3.1 haben dafür.
Momentan habe ich Vodafone 1 Gbit / 50 Mbit und den Router Fritzbox 6591,  welcher auch DOCSIS 3.1 kann.
Wieso brauche ich also bei der Telekom einen neuen Router ? Versteh ich nicht ? Wegen dem mehr an Upload ?
Da das WLAN über diesen 6591 Router top ist, frage ich mich, ob ich den beibehalten kann?
Habe auch oft gelesen, daß das WLAN der 6660 schlecht sein soll, andere sagen das Gegenteil, das verwirrt mich 
Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem FB 6660 ? Könnt ihr ihn empfehlen ? Wenn nein, welchen dann ?
Danke.


----------



## Duesterhoeft (20. November 2021)

Nein ist sie nicht hab mir eine Gekauft ist bestens,reicht bei mir durchs ganze Haus EG,1 und 2 Stock no problemo


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2021)

Das wird eher daran liegen, dass die Mac-Adresse deiner Box bereits freigeschaltet ist und sie dann nirgendwo mehr weiter verwendet werden kann. Die Anbieter stellen sich quer, wenn diese Mac-Adresse aus dem System wieder rausgelöscht werden soll.

Habe mal ein Fall auf YouTube gesehen, wo jemand sich eine gebrauchte Box kaufte und lange mit Vodafone herumtelefonieren musste, bis er jemand an der Leitung hatte, die/der bereit war diese Mac-Adresse aus dem System zu löschen. Bin bei der NetCologne und da kann ich auch eine eigene Box freischalten und da steht auch als Hinweis mit dabei, dass einmal freigeschaltet (Mac-Adresse) die Box nirgendwo mehr weiter verwendet werden kann.



> Sie möchten ein eigenes Endgerät nutzen? _FRITZ!Boxen für Cable-Anschlüsse die Sie bei einem anderen Provider verwendet haben, werden an Ihrem Cable-Anschluss nicht funktionieren._



Dazu kommt noch, dass es ganz darauf ankommt, ob deine Box im freien Handel gekauft wurde oder von Vodafone als Miet- oder Kaufbox zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Denn aus dem Handel ist das OS dazu nicht auf dem Anbieter bezogen bearbeitet. Denn Anbieter haben eine eigene überarbeitete FriztOS darauf.

Es kann auch sein das sie nur noch die neue Box supporten und es ggf. mit einer Störung Probleme geben kann, wenn nicht von denen eine gewünschte Box vorhanden ist. Es kommt noch dazu, dass ggf. auch eine eigene Box weiter vergeben wollen, damit sie Miete oder ein Kaufpreis erzielen wollen.

Aus diesem Grund glaube ich weniger das es an der Fritzbox 6591 liegt, sondern das du deine alte Fritzbox dazu nicht weiter verwenden kannst.

FB 6660 hatte ich mal da und dessen W-Lan habe ich damals auch mit der Fritzbox 6591 Gegenvergleichen können. Die 6660 hat so weit mir noch richtig bekannt ist nur zwei Antennen verbaut, die 6591 hat vier Antennen. Das W-Lan der 6660 geht daher auch, aber die von der 6591 war bei mir in einem Test besser.


----------



## robbe (20. November 2021)

Erstmal sollten wir wissen, ob die 6591 ein Leihgerät oder selbst gekauft ist. Ich geh mal von ersterem aus. In dem Fall steht es dir frei, für deinen neuen Anschluss eine 6591 oder 6660 zu kaufen. Das WLAN der 6591 ist definitiv stärker, was auch durch ihr riesiges Schrankwanddesign kommt. Da lassen sich einfach mehr und längere Antennen im Gehäuse unterbringen.
Ob das Wlan der 6660 vielleicht aber dennoch ausreicht, wird dir hier keiner sagen können, außer du hast ne 40m² 2-Zimmer Wohnung, dann reicht es garantiert.


----------



## cyberghost74 (20. November 2021)

Danke, ja meine 6591 ist ein Leihgerät und sie wird bald zurückgeschickt.
Also wenn ich jetzt eine 6591 kaufe, ist es zwar möglich sie bei Vodafone laufen zu lassen, aber die Telekom wird rummosern, weil die MAC Adresse bei Vodafone registriert ist? Dann sind aber doch alle Fritzboxen, die Käufer zurücksenden (z.B: solche die bei einem Black Friday gekauft wurden), nur noch bei einem der Kabelanbieter funktionstüchtig ? Richtig so ? Bis dann die MAC Adresse gelöscht wird ? Also AVM ruft dann bei Vodafone an und bittet um Löschung der MAC Adresse , damit das Gerät wieder verkauft werden darf ? Das WLAN der 6591 ist sehr gut, ich komme damit über 13 Meter durch 2 Wände bis zu meiner Küche, wo auch ein PC steht. Dort kann ich stabil TV Streaming gucken. Hab dort noch 230 Mbit von 1000 Mbit. Ok habe auch noch ein WLAN Adapter mit zwei Empfangsantennen wie sowas hier: https://www.amazon.de/300Mbit-WLAN-Adapter-Hochleistungs-Antennen-Dual-Band/dp/B00LLIOT34
Das Ganze ist jetzt echt blöd, wenn ich jetzt eine 6660 kaufe zum Testen, dann wird mir die Telekom später Probleme machen ? Aber gut zu wissen, wieso die 6591 so groß ist, wegen der Antennen.


----------



## FetterKasten (20. November 2021)

Du hast einen von Vodafone geliehenen Router und beschwerst dich, dass du ihn bei der Telekom nicht weiter verwenden kannst?


----------



## cyberghost74 (20. November 2021)

Nein, ich wußte von Anfang an, daß der 6591 zurückgeschickt wird und daß das nicht mein Eigentum ist. Ich beschwere mich darüber, daß man nicht einfach so einen FB Router kaufen kann und ihn testen kann wie man will, und daß man ihn bei einem Providerwechsel nicht weiterverwenden kann.
Wegen MAC Adresse. Ich wußte gar nicht, daß das so wichtig ist.


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2021)

Als ich die 6660 Fritzbox getestet habe, hatte ich noch vDSL, weil mein neuer Anschluss per Kabel noch nicht freigeschaltet war. Da habe ich einfach die Fritz!Box per Lan-Kabel angeschlossen und konnte so das W-Lan dazu austesten. Im Menü der Kaufbox konnte ich dann einfach auswählen, dass sie nur per Lan-Kabel angeschlossen ist.

Das mit der Mac-Adresse finde ich selbst blöd, denn früher habe ich meine alten Fritzboxen (VDSL/DSL) immer weiter verkauft.


----------



## robbe (20. November 2021)

Mit den MAC Adressen seid ihr auf dem Holzweg. Eine selbst gekaufte Box kann bei jedem beliebigen Anbieter freigeschaltet werden. Prinzipiell sollte die MAC automatisch aus dem jeweiligen System des Anbieters gelöscht werden, wenn der Vertrag endet. Falls das nicht passiert und du verkaufst die Box, kann es Probleme geben, wenn der Käufer sie beim selben Anbieter registrieren will, da die Box noch mit deinem Kundenkonto verknüpft ist.

Wenn die Box hingegen bei einem anderen Anbieter angemeldet wird, spielt das alles keine Rolle. Den neuen Anbieter juckt es nicht, ob die Box noch in der Datenbank von irgendeinem anderen Anbieter rum schwirrt.

Generell würd ich aber immer vorher nachfragen, ob die Box die du dir kaufen willst, auch benutzt werden darf. Manche Anbieter zicken da rum. Obwohl die 6591 und 6660 auf Modemseite technisch identisch sind, kann es da passieren, dass der Anbieter nur eine der beiden Boxen zulässt.
Als ich mir direkt bei Marktstart die 6660 gekauft hab, wollte man die bei VF auch erst nicht anmelden, einfach weil man sie nicht kannte. Hab dann einfach gesagt, dass es ne 6591 ist und die MAC durchgegeben.


----------



## Tekkla (23. November 2021)

Als Ergänzung: Die 6660 kann WI-FI 6 (AX) mit bis zu 2.400 MBit/s brutto und hat einen 2,5G LAN Anschluss. Das kann die 6591 nicht. Dafür hat die 6591 mehr Antennen, was der Netzabdeckung zu Gute kommt.

Ich hatte zuerst eine 6591 von Vodafone, die dann aber in Folge des Upgrades auf die 1.000 MBit Leitung gegen eine 6660 getauscht wurde. Der Sinn erschloss sich mir nicht ganz, weil beide DOCSIS 3.1 können. Ich kann aber berichten, dass es in meinem WLAN mit einem Mesh über einen 3000er und einen 1200er Repeater, trotz gelegentlicher Abschaltung des 5 GHz Bandes wegen priorisierter Dienste von vor meinem Fenster, keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## seezy74 (1. Dezember 2021)

Also eine Box die bei einem Anbieter aktiviert ist kann definitiv auch bei einem anderen Anbieter benutzt werden. Es gibt sicherlich keine globale Datenbank wo alle Kunden mit ihren MAC Adressen hinterlegt sind. Wäre schon Datenschutzmäßig ein absolutes No-Go.


----------



## bynemesis (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab jetzt ne 6660 v3 und das wlan ist exakt wie bei der 7590.


----------

